# Any San Francisco Bay Area Pigeon People Out There?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I raise pigeons as pets and have rescued and rehabbed and kept. I also have pet Fantails. Are there any pigeon or dove people in the San Francisco Bay, East Bay, South Bay, Marin County who subscribe to this list?

I live in the East Bay and would like to connect other pigeon people in the Bay Area. I'm interested in seeing how others who are NOT into racing and competition keep and raise their birds.

I have looked for pigeon clubs in this area and there are none for non-racers. I'm thinking it would be helpful to form a loose cooperative, alliance or network of pigeon people in the Bay Area who could touch base with each other if needed, share resources, talent, advice for whoever is interested or willing. One need not even be actively involved with pigeons anymore, but simply have prior experience working with them.

Anyone wishing to brainstorm this concept with me please post to this list. Let's see what happens









Looking forward to your acquaintance,

d.


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

Hi Scuiry, I am in the East Bay Area Martinez to be exact, and I have run into the same predicament - no clubs other than racing, as a matter of fact there is a racing club in my town but no roller club or other pigeon club. I also have been tossing around the idea of getting a roller club going in this area but dont really know which direction to take. I would like to brainstorm with you on this subject, who knows maybe we could get something going on in the Bay area.
~Brian


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I get the feeling there are a number of pigeon people around here who are not into racing. My vet tells me she has several clients who are in the same place.

In our case I am inclined to establish a network. Maybe have a first meeting at a coffee shop somewhere after we have gotten acquainted here. Perhaps at that point we can share phone numbers or plan a visit to each other's lofts as a way of getting acquainted.

Another thing we can try is have a monthly breakfast at a local cafe or diner and just pigeon-talk together. Once we've done that for a few months we can decide how comfortable we feel with each other and then talk about doing something together.

I'm less inclined to establish a club because of all the legal and organizational hassles.

I would also be open to others who are into racing if they are interested in our broader-scope project. I wouldn't mind a tour of the loft of someone who is into racing...

d.


----------



## candra (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi:


we are kind of in the Bay Area -- it's ever widening. We are east of Livermore in Ripon. We are actually a bedroom community for the Bay Area. I belong to a few Bay Area (non-bird) orgs and we just take BART info the city for meetings and activities. 

I'd love to have some local folks to share resources with. We're not professionals, but we do love our birds. They are part of the family. We just do the best we can to care for them. So far it's worked out good for us. 

Candy


----------



## turmani (Aug 29, 2001)

I think the nearest club to classify as being in the Bay Area is the Santa Clara Valley club. Beyond that, there are quite a few Roller clubs in the Bay Area and the surroundings. Oakland alone has a large number of small neighborhood type Roller clubs. There is also the Bay Area King Club and a couple of other small, localized specialty breed clubs.

K.D. Spurling
SW Oregon

------------------


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Candy,

Would you be interested in meeting at a local eatery once we get a few more folks to join us?

d.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I knew the Bay Area was expanding but this is the outermost resident I've ever met. Glad to make your acquaintance.

How's the commute from there?

d.

______________

K.D. Spurling
SW Oregon
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## turmani (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes. It's one hell of a commute!

Seriously tho, I think its a good thing you are trying to do. There are lots of small specialty clubs in the near Bay Area, but no major all variety club. I know quite a few fanciers in and around SF, but strangely, there is no club or group catering to all types of pigeons in that area except the Santa Clara Valley club. It's rather hard to swallow that such a large population center doesn't have an all breed club. Many of the breeders down your way belong to either our localized Central Pacific club, the Sacramento club or the LA club.

------------------


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Would you be willing to contact the people you know in the Bay Area and tell them about this discussion we are having on Pigeons.com? They may not know about it if they do not browse this web site.

Many thanks!

d.



> Originally posted by turmani:
> *Yes. It's one hell of a commute!
> 
> Seriously tho, I think its a good thing you are trying to do. There are lots of small specialty clubs in the near Bay Area, but no major all variety club. I know quite a few fanciers in and around SF, but strangely, there is no club or group catering to all types of pigeons in that area except the Santa Clara Valley club. It's rather hard to swallow that such a large population center doesn't have an all breed club. Many of the breeders down your way belong to either our localized Central Pacific club, the Sacramento club or the LA club.
> *


----------



## candra (Dec 18, 2001)

d: 

yes, a meeting at a local eatery sounds good to me. Let me know how things progress. My schedule is (usually) pretty flexible.

Candy


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I think we need at least six people willing to brainstorm this. Does anyone know other Bay Area pigeon people who are not subscribed to this list?

d.



> Originally posted by candra:
> *d:
> 
> yes, a meeting at a local eatery sounds good to me. Let me know how things progress. My schedule is (usually) pretty flexible.
> ...


----------



## turmani (Aug 29, 2001)

Scuiry,

Will do. Give me a few days.

K.D.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I also have a toll-free number they can call if they do not have internet access. Please let me know if your friends are interested.

Best,

d.



> Originally posted by turmani:
> *Scuiry,
> 
> Will do. Give me a few days.
> ...


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by turmani:
> *Scuiry,
> 
> Will do. Give me a few days.
> ...


Any luck with your Bay Area friends yet?

d.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I posted my last query to this thread a week ago. I know things are slow some times but I dread the thought that there are really only two or three people in the Bay Area that raise pigeons as pets.

If anyone has friends in the San Francisco Bay Area they could call and tell about this thread I would appreciate it. So far it doesn't look good for having any kind of a cooperative, fellowship or group of only two or three people.










d.


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

I am in the bay area and willing to brainstorm with you, I just dont have a whole lot of time to meet with y'all I work every day and also am trying to get a Graphic Design Company going specializing in pigeons and pigeon lofts. But I will be willing to put in my two cents, as for knowing any other pigeon people in this area - I know none, I'm kindof a lone pigeon fancier, my friends dont understand my obsession with these great birds. Any help I can give I would be more than happy to do so.
~Brian


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

I am in the bay area and willing to brainstorm with you, I just dont have a whole lot of time to meet with y'all I work every day and also am trying to get a Graphic Design Company going specializing in pigeons and pigeon lofts. But I will be willing to put in my two cents, as for knowing any other pigeon people in this area - I know none, I'm kindof a lone pigeon fancier, my friends dont understand my obsession with these great birds. Any help I can give I would be more than happy to do so. I could set aside some time maybe on a weekend but I think we all need to talk together maybe email or by phone? for a while until we get something rolling & keep in contact so the idea doesnt blow away with the wind.
~Brian


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by indie backroll:
> *I am in the bay area and willing to brainstorm with you, I just dont have a whole lot of time to meet with y'all I work every day and also am trying to get a Graphic Design Company going specializing in pigeons and pigeon lofts. But I will be willing to put in my two cents, as for knowing any other pigeon people in this area - I know none, I'm kindof a lone pigeon fancier, my friends dont understand my obsession with these great birds. Any help I can give I would be more than happy to do so. I could set aside some time maybe on a weekend but I think we all need to talk together maybe email or by phone? for a while until we get something rolling & keep in contact so the idea doesnt blow away with the wind.
> ~Brian*










At last a real smile.

Hi Brian,

Glad to make your acquaintance, Brian. All I'm trying to do is create a network of non-racing pigeon people. Nothing highly organized or requiring regular meetings. I thought it would be good to get together a few times just to get to know each other and then decide where to go from there.

It could turn out that we all like each other or that we all hate each other and never meet again. Just because other people are into my obsession doesn't necessarily mean I will like them or want to see them again. But we'll never know unless we give it a try.

I would like to arrange a meeting at a local eatery after we have at least six people interested. You are the third so far. A network of three people really isn't enough to go on in my opinion but I could be wrong.

I've heard that pigeons are popular among the Hispanic community around the Bay Area. It would be interesting to find out how widespread this is or whether they are mostly racing lofts. Any thoughts?

d.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Daniel and Brian,

Just go for it and meet each other .. waiting for others to "log on" to the program just delays getting the program started. I have met so very, very many nice people through my internet lists and I would never put a number limit to it. Let's face it .. the two of you are near to one another, so why not just meet and ask Candy again and maybe you can get something started. It is almost impossible to do anything major and of worth by yourself, thus two is better than one .. three better than two, and so on. BUT ya gotta start somewhere.

Terry Whatley

PS: Daniel, I am still awaiting your visit down here and your phone call to come to my place and also visit my buddy, Bart, in Norco.


----------



## turmani (Aug 29, 2001)

Scuiry,

Sorry, no news on my end for you, yet. Most of them had to be snail mailed though, so maybe anytime.


----------

